# Hershel House



## Throwback (Jan 30, 2011)

interesting. 

http://americanhistoricservices.com/html/hershel_house.html

T


----------



## HBC4570 (Jan 30, 2011)

house, a true master.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## fishfryer (Jan 30, 2011)

I've admired House's rifles and his art for several years.Many people have a "dream"gun,mine would be a Hershel House handmade rifle.The greatest praise I can think of for him would be the way he has carried on the old crafts, and kept them alive.You could probably drop him off in the 18th century,and he would fit in so that no one could tell.


----------



## Buck111 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd like to spend a week in that shop.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 30, 2011)

WOW, what an interesting thread! Thanks Throwback for the link and also bam bam for the You-Tube link!

I have never had a fancy for flintlocks or any kind of BP weapon but I sure do appreciate them and the men and women who do have a love for them. Anyone who takes game with a true flint lock rifle has my utmost respect.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 30, 2011)

I admire house also, I am wanting to build a flinter something awful.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jan 30, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> I admire house also, I am wanting to build a flinter something awful.



Hershel House, a true artist.......
bam bam, you narrow it down any? Or are you still drooling over the picts?


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 31, 2011)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Hershel House, a true artist.......
> bam bam, you narrow it down any? Or are you still drooling over the picts?



Yeah I know what I am gonna get when I get the cash, good flintlock kits dont come cheap. I am looking to get a Mark Silver in .62 cal from Jim Chambers.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the link Chris.  Seein' a lefty a shootin' a right handed flintlock rifle made me flinch!  Very interestin' video.  Yall know ther ain't no old word fer video?


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jan 31, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> Yeah I know what I am gonna get when I get the cash, good flintlock kits dont come cheap. I am looking to get a Mark Silver in .62 cal from Jim Chambers.



Good choice, do a build along or something so we can see how it goes.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 1, 2011)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Good choice, do a build along or something so we can see how it goes.



Yeah I will soon as I get one. May be a little while though, and I know it will take a while to finish.


----------



## bownarrow (Feb 7, 2011)

Hershel was in Foxfire book #5 (1979) and that story kindled my interest in black powder guns. In it, he built everything except the barrel and lock from scratch. Yeah, building a flinter's been on my bucket list for a while, unfortunately that list seems to get longer as my time gets shorter....


----------

